
US Commerce Dept to Add [24] Chinese Companies with Ties to WMD to Entity List - aspenmayer
https://www.commerce.gov/news/press-releases/2020/05/commerce-department-add-two-dozen-chinese-companies-ties-wmd-and
======
notadog
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278712)

------
aspenmayer
Original title was too long and wasn’t specific. It was:

Commerce Department to Add Two Dozen Chinese Companies with Ties to WMD and
Military Activities to the Entity List

